# Looking for a Dynamic EQ



## FriFlo (Nov 8, 2017)

Hi there! When mixing orchestral stuff, very often I have the desire to pull down some specific frequencies or range, but I do only want that to apply, when a certain threshold of volume is reached in the range. Now, I am pretty sure something like that must exist. I probably even have an EQ that could do that, but I am pretty lazy with FX plugins, so I wouldn't know ... 
I have some UAD plugins, and I think the Manley massive passive does something like that, but I would like to have a less hardware-like, but more kind of precise tool in that fashion ... maybe something like fab filter (which I also have, but didn't dive in deep enough yet to know.
Any hints are very welcome from more-than-me-VST-caring people!


----------



## Vakhtang (Nov 8, 2017)

Check this out - http://www.tokyodawn.net/tdr-nova/

Really great one


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 8, 2017)

Fabfilter Pro-MB is the tool. It'll give all of the flexibility you could ever want.


----------



## Saxer (Nov 8, 2017)

iZotope Neutron has a built in dynamic EQ which has some analyzing tools that help to find resonances.


----------



## studiostuff (Nov 8, 2017)

iZotope has some cool tools. Their Dynamic EQ seems to work pretty well for me. But having said that, if FabFilter has a product that is in this domain, I'd probably but it, sight unseen, if I didn't have other tools.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 8, 2017)

In order, I'd look at:

1) Waves F6
2) Tokyo Dawn Nova
3) Sonnox Oxford Dynamic EQ (expensive! but on 50% off sale at the moment)
4) Brainworx DynEQ (most expensive of the bunch. A flash sale just ended. $49 vs current $299)
5) Neutron... though it uses algorithmic attack and release settings versus having manual control of them.

Pro MB isn't an EQ, but rather a multi band compressor... which is similar to a dynamic EQ. If you go that path, you could also look at Waves C4, C6, and also (again) iZotope Neutron, which has a multi band compressor section.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Nov 8, 2017)

storyteller said:


> In order, I'd look at:
> 
> 1) Waves F6
> 2) Tokyo Dawn Nova
> ...



Pro-MB is both but with more flexibility than other multiband compressors. The only thing it can't do that some dynamic EQ's can to is have a really narrow band but Pro-MB does let you have a very narrow detection band if you use the free side chain mode.


----------



## gregh (Nov 8, 2017)

I use Tokyo Dawn Nova - it is very good.


----------



## storyteller (Nov 8, 2017)

Gerhard Westphalen said:


> Pro-MB is both but with more flexibility than other multiband compressors. The only thing it can't do that some dynamic EQ's can to is have a really narrow band but Pro-MB does let you have a very narrow detection band if you use the free side chain mode.


That's fair to say.  I guess it probably is better described as a hybrid product. I definitely wouldn't call it a dynamic EQ, but it can serve a similar purpose.


----------



## Chandler (Nov 8, 2017)

MAutodynamicEQ. Extremely flexible and feature rich. Liked Tokyo Dawn Nova, but it used more CPU than MADEQ, so I switched back.


----------



## Morning Coffee (Nov 8, 2017)

McDSP AE400 and AE600 Active EQ (requires iLok).

Waves recently brought out their F6 dymamic EQ, which looks fairly straight forward to use and I think it looks nice too (reminds me of iZotope)


----------



## leon chevalier (Nov 8, 2017)

It's important to add that the nova has free version that is 100% functional!


----------



## babylonwaves (Nov 9, 2017)

i have the sonnox dynamic EQ since a while and the results I get are great. better than what I can get from the izotope neuron dynmical EQ. they have a demo version on their website.

https://www.sonnox.com/plugin/oxford-dynamic-eq


----------



## C-Wave (Nov 9, 2017)

Did you check Freraum.. another thread is discussing its wonders already:
https://vi-control.net/community/th...mited-possibilities.66101/page-2#post-4148204


----------



## dimtsak (Nov 9, 2017)

check Toneboosters Fix too.
That's what I use


----------



## rrichard63 (Nov 9, 2017)

One more dynamic EQ that hasn't been mentioned: Voxengo Gliss.

Closely related to dynamic EQs are "spectral dynamics" plugins. These include Melda Production MSpectralDynamics, Plugin Alliance ProAudio DSP dsm V2, and Voxengo Soniformer. For a good explanation (using Melda Production tools as examples) see this three-part series:

http://soundbytesmag.net/meldamdynamiceqpart1/
http://soundbytesmag.net/meldaproductionmautodynamiceq/
http://soundbytesmag.net/spectraldynamicsdynamiceq/

EDIT: after adding more complexity, I should say that I agree with those who suggest Nova as a very good place to start, especially for the price. At least try the free version. If that turns out to be helpful, the paid version is around $50.


----------



## Vin (Nov 9, 2017)

+1 for TDR Nova.


----------



## jcrosby (Nov 9, 2017)

You might also want to look into Soothe. It's a little different, (spectral dynamics, like the ones mentioned above. All of which are excellent..) It has the surgical precision of dynamic EQ, mixed with the ability to catch as wide or narrow a range as you want like multiband dynamics. It's also smooth and transparent, and a very useful tool to have in your toolbox...


----------



## FriFlo (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for all these suggestions, guys! Now I have tons of stuff to look at! Since I already entered the fab filter world and like the interface, I might check that out first.


----------



## Nmargiotta (Nov 9, 2017)

Another +1 for neutron, I have been usining it on almost every project since I’ve picked up neutron 2.


----------

